# Duffy whiskey bottle with label. Any idea on value?



## ewalczewski (May 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (May 27, 2017)

$10.  Without the label these bottles are nearly worthless unless they are an unusual size or color.


----------



## whittled (May 28, 2017)

I got $15 for mine but it also had the front label which is more decorative and desirable. I should have kept it for that price but needed to downsize.


----------

